# Trail Cams pics to harvest, Building History



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Last year I bought a new farm here in Ohio and since have been trying to grow and build history with some deer. It's the whole reason I wanted my own farm. This the the story of one of them : History Starts with Jackknife
But I was curious how many other people are growing a buck for future seasons and if ya got pictures and a story to share...post it up!
here is a picture of Jackknife this year


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I took this video late afternoon, last Jan, on the first day of the MZ season. This buck was one of 3 that had been running togther for a couple of years. His bigger buddy was my target last year.







This year I have pics of the remaining two bucks but I think this one is the 9 I took the video of last Jan. Hope to know for sure next week


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

you have some very nice bucks there on your property. just have a question whats the bottle with the red lid hooked on the tree used for ?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

That was a peanut butter experiment (failed)prior to putting the feeder back up this year.

I put up 3 jars of peanut butter at 3 spots around the property and put cameras on them to see what would happen. Very little interest from the deer and huge interest from the raccoons


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

One of my favorite bucks that I hunted.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Lundy, what the heck is on your tree?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Bonk, sweet pics man. How old is that stud?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Corey, he was a 5 1/2 yr. old.


----------

